# Moving from Los Angeles, CA



## socal434 (Dec 29, 2011)

I will be starting a job as a aviation mechanic for a company in the Hong Kong Business Aviation Centre at HK International Airport. Im just wondering where would be a good place to live for a 27 year old single guy where it's not a far commute and there is lots of stuff to do. My salary will be about $150,000 US dollars so I should be able to afford a nice apartment. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## hongkonger (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi you could find a lot of nice apartments in the nearby town of TUNG CHUNG, which is 10 minutes by car from the airport. There should be service apartments too. If you like country setting find a village house on any part of the Lantau Island which is exactly where the airport is located. MUI WO, 30 minutes by car from the airport on Lantau, is very popular among expats working in Central, the central business district of Hong Kong.


----------

